# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Word of the Day  Discussing the word "не" (not)

## MasterAdmin

"*не*" is third on the list of most common Russian words. 
I am going to feature it soon on the Russian word of the day page. If you have any good examples on how to use this word in Russian (with English translations), please post them in replies. Any ideas on idioms and set expressions with the word "не" are also welcome.

----------


## misha_ark

*Не* делай этого.
Do*n't* do that. 
Я *не* люблю собак.
I do*n't* like dogs. 
Я ничего *не* слышу.
I do*n't* hear anything. 
Это *не*возможно!
It's *im*possible! 
Я *не* умею водить автомобиль.
I ca*n't* drive a car.  *Не* мне. *Not* me.

----------


## delog

Э-э... Я, конечно, еще не настолько крут, чтобы исправлять ошибки в английском, но разве надо не так:   

> Это невозможно!
> It's impossible!

----------


## Adrmmelehh

> Не мне.
> Not me

 Странно...Not me обычно значит "Не я" 
Корректнее было бы "Not for me"-не для меня, не мне

----------


## wanja

Из-за маленькой сестрицы
Я *не* выучил частицы.
Мне запомнилась вполне
Лишь одна частица *“НЕ”* …
– Замолчи
– *Не* замолчу!
– Слезь со стула!
– *Не* хочу!
– Упадёшь!
– *Не* упаду!
– Отойди!
– *Не* отойду!

----------


## SAn

«Не» с глаголами пишется отдельно!  ::  
Не путайте наречие, начинающееся на «не», и глагол с «не».
Недавно видел в метро рекламу известного банка с их новой супер-картой, совмещающей кредитку и проездной на метро. Там было написано «Число поездок неограниченно». 
Сейчас в Интернете поискал слово «неограниченно» и увидел, что его достаточно часто путают с глаголом «не ограничено». Наречие — свойство действия. Глагол же привязан к существительному. «Можно ездить неограниченно», но «число поездок не ограничено».

----------


## Zaya

> супе*рк*артой

----------


## SAn

Было бы также интересно узнать, почему нужно писать именно «суперкарта», а не «супер-карта», например. 
Хочу немного порассуждать о важности слов и их частотном распределении (раз уже «не» — третье по частоте слово). Согласно теории информации, чем больше математическое ожидание появления слова, тем меньшую информацию оно несёт, будучи встреченным. И наоборот, самые редкие слова оказываются самыми важными (раз уж их употребили). Рассмотрим типичный диалог двух русских людей за бутылкой водки:
— А что вы скажете, уважаемый, по поводу излучения Крабовидной туманности?
— Я думаю, что, вероятно, это синхротронное излучение, вызванное мощным потоком частиц, испускаемых пульсаром в центре Туманности. 
Можно видеть, что основной смысл составляют редкие слова и выражения (Крабовидная туманность, синхротронное излучение, пульсар), а частые слова можно безболезненно пропустить. Но *частица «не» не такая*! Она, являясь третьим по частоте словом, несёт важнейшую информацию, так как может изменить смысл следующего за ней (возможно, редкого) слова или выражения на противоположный. Легко представить себе очередную реплику приведённого выше диалога. Первый собеседник допивает свой стакан водки, громко стукает им по столу, и вскрикивает:
— Это *не* синхротронное излучение! И я могу это доказать!

----------


## Zaya

> Было бы также интересно узнать, почему нужно писать именно «суперкарта»

 А почему нет?  ::   http://gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?word=...EF%E5%F0&all=x

----------


## it-ogo

> Хочу немного порассуждать о важности слов и их частотном распределении

 Ну, уж если рассуждать, так рассуждать! В момент изречения оной фразы субъективно человеку представляется наиболее важной разница между его умением, либо неумением доказать высказанное утверждение, тогда как с точки зрения теории информации эта разница уладывается в (условно говоря) один бит. Таким образом, получается, что с информационной точки зрения наиболее важным является само наличие некоей сформулированной информационной модели сложных сущностей, а не привязка оного к "реальному" положению вещей, либо мнение субъекта об оном. Отсюда вопрос: является ли эта разница важной на самом деле? Есть ли жизнь на Марсе, нет ли жизнь на Марсе, науке не известно. Но есть проблема жизни на Марсе, она-то и тянет на себя все информационное одеяло и является самодостаточным властителем дум. И только это-то, получается, и важно.

----------

